# Señal defectuosa en tarjeta de adquisión



## david ramirez (Jul 16, 2005)

estoy construyendo una balanceadora dinamica y capto las vibraciones mediante un sensor acelerometro cuya salida es de 100mV por cada gravedad, la señal enviada por medio de una tarjeta de adquision de datos que muestrea a 7200Hz la señal de vibracion, utilizo labview 7 para visualizarla y esta tiene un ruido de +/-0.01V lo que no permite ver claramente la señal de baja amplitud.

¿como puedo filtrar esa señal electronicamente?

en esta pagina 

http://www.designinformación.com/wilcoxon/ref/AccelInstall.html

(figura 3) puede ver como es la conexion del sensor, la diferencia esta en que no consegui el diodo de corriente constante a 4mA (ccd) y lo remplaze por una fuente de corriente constante de 24V a 4mA. 


gracias

att
ing. David Parra Ramirez


----------



## Renato Masias (Jul 16, 2005)

Hola, me parece que la tarjeta de adquisición de datos que has hecho, no tiene filtros incluidos, tienes que ponerle un filtro cuya frecuencia de corte, sea mayor la frecuencia en que varían tus medidas, como utilizas un ADC ponle un condensador de alto valor por ejemplo 100uf o más para que la tensión de referencia sea lo más constante posible, esto permite que el valor digital sea más estable, y también amplificadora la tierra de tu tarjeta, es decir que tenga más área.


----------



## david ramirez (Jul 18, 2005)

No soy electronico pero mas o menos me defiendo. La DAQ la compre marca dataq 158-U, con entradas analogas diferenciales. voy a poner el condensador para ver que pasa. muchas gracias por su respuesta!!!!


----------



## Renato Masias (Ago 19, 2005)

Esa tarjeta ya debe tener filtros incluidos no lo sé. revisa sus especificaciones. si no tuviera sería bueno hacer un circuito de instrumentación con dos amplificador operacionales y un filtro (resistencia y condensador) antes de que lo conectes a la DAC.


----------

